# Needing help with an Idea for NaNoWriMo



## Delverick-Ferret (Oct 25, 2012)

well I am writing a story and yes its about fur's for NaNoWriMo. its my first time attempting this challenge and i want to make it good. it is going to be revolving around the challenges of a love triangle or three way relationship between three furs... I was thinking of the types of furs... and well i need help on that front.

Jared  (furry name: kalic) 



(this is not the finished picture ..my friend quarellsome on deviant art is drawing him for me.) http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/295/0/7/del_commisha_by_quarrelsome-d5ikfaj.png
Age 23
Height 6 feet tall
Weight at around 160
Skinny but strong running legs. (where his mussel is mainly at)






He has a tunnel in his left ear 
He has both nipples pierced 
Tongue ring
And about 4 normal piercings on his right ear. 
He has snake bites as well


He is good natured always up for a laugh, he likes to hang out with his friends, he is a deviant prankster and he has a kinky way of thinking. His mind is usually in the gutter which he expresses alot. As he is a open book he also says what he thinks most of the time not leaving anything back.
If your in his good books your lucky , but if not then stay away.


David (furry name unknown)

Age: 31
6 foot two inches tall
weight is at 185

he has a broad body frame and has a decent body he goes exercising regularly to keep in shape.
No piercings what so ever
Hair is a Light Brown
piercing forest green eyes

He is usually always calm and collected, he has a good sense of humour and Likes to talk to other people quite alot, He always has a book with him though because he is a avid reader.


Luke (furry name unknown)

age 21
height: 5 foot 9 inches tall
weight: 150  (is that a reasonable weight? )

tongue ring only

Bleached Blonde hair
light blue eyes

he is a very skinny lad shy and inexperienced in the ways of life he always wants to try something new no matter what it is, he is a open book he will tell others anything they want to know they just need to know what to ask. he blushes frequently and always has a smile on his face...at least most of the time. he loves to play video games and is a big movie junkie he loves to curl up with someone and watch a film with them.



so if anyone can help me with their fursonas I would love the help.


----------



## kitreshawn (Oct 29, 2012)

Question: Why do they need furry names beyond their normal names?  Is this a transformation story?  If so why would they change their names at all?  If this isn't a transformation story why do they need two different names?  Or perhaps you are basing these characters off of friends (in which case DON'T!)?

These are definite questions you need to be able to answer now before you can move forward.  Some more are:

Does it matter what species they are?  Why?  How will it affect the story?
What are the complications of the love triangle?  Popular ones are social rank, racism, simple personality conflict.
Why are you writing the story (as a general goal)?  What message are you trying to convey?  This should guide how you build your characters.
Why are you fretting about physical appearance so much?  Don't get me wrong, knowing what they look like is a good thing, but it is literally the LEAST important thing about your character.  Motivations, personality, attitude, dreams, skills, and so forth are all much more important.  So do you know those details for your characters?


----------

